# Easy basic cornbread recipe?



## Katrina26 (Nov 18, 2007)

I've been reading online but I haven't found a plain basic cornbread recipe. We found cornmeal here (oh the price pains me lol) and I love making cornpone and other goodies.

It's yellow cornmeal and Hubby won't touch anything with buttermilk so I'm limited lol. 

If anyone wants to share their cornbread recipe, it'd be awesome. Thanks! 

Katrina


----------



## Blair (Sep 3, 2007)

I use the basic recipe on the back of Hodgson Mills cornmeal. Substitute regular milk for buttermilk. I do it all the time with no problems. You can find the recipe on my site under the cooking & baking section. Enjoy.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)




----------



## Chandler (Jan 12, 2007)

My grandmother's recipe:

2 Cups Cornmeal
1 Cup Self-Rising Flour
1 Tsp Baking Powder
Enough water to make it fairly soupy

Mix everything together and pour into a cast-iron skillet (unbuttered she says). Then, take a spoonful of oil and cover the top of the batter with it. Bake at 450 until golden.

Personally, I usually melt 4 tbsp of butter in my skillet while I'm mixing the batter and then follow the rest of the directions.


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

This is the old Albers recipe. Comes out perfect every time! 

Albers Corn Bread

1 cup yellow cornmeal
1 cup all-purpose flour
2 tablespoons sugar or honey
1 tablespoons baking powder
1 teaspoon salt
1/3 cup shortening
1 egg
1 cup milk

Combine dry ingredients & mix well. Cut in shortening until well blended. Beat egg & milk together. Mix with dry ingredients until just blended. Pour into a greased 8"x8" pan. Bake at 400 degrees for 25 minutes.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

Yogurt or kefir will do the same thing as buttermilk.

My recipe is fairly simple.

Southern Cornbread

Two cups corn meal.
1 egg
2 teaspoons of baking powder
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 cup yogurt/kefir/buttermilk
1/4 cup cooking oil or melted fat.

Preheat the oven to 350. While the oven is heating put your cast-iron skillet on the stove over medium heat with the cooking oil/fat in it and get it hot. Mix the batter, it should be a bit soupy so once you've added the called for ingredients use enough water or milk to bring it to the proper consistency. Once mixed pour into the hot oil in the skillet, it should sizzle going in. Bake in the oven for about 35-40 minutes until the top is golden brown. Eat hot with plenty of butter!

.....Alan.


----------



## oldmania (Jan 25, 2007)

We prefer white corn meal. I use Washington Self-rising Corn Meal. We like crusty cornbread, so here's what I do: put enough oil in a #8 cast iron skillet (9" diameter) to generously cover bottom, preheat oven to 400 degrees. Set skillet with oil in it in oven, heat a few minutes so that batter will sizzle when you pour it in skillet. Batter: 1 1/2 cups self-rising corn meal, 1 cup milk (I use fat free), 1 egg -- stir until well mixed, don't beat. Bake for 25 minutes at 400 degrees.


----------



## Katrina26 (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks very much everyone! 

Katrina


----------



## paulaswolfpack (May 22, 2006)

Do not forget to add some hot peppers and cheese that makes for some good cornbread with beans and ham on the side just mix the peppers and cheese in with the milk,Paula


----------



## oldgaredneck (Jan 2, 2007)

Oggie said:


>


Down here, that stuff will get you shot, quick!!!:bash:


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

2 cups cornmeal
1 tspn baking SODA
1/2 tspn salt
enough milk to make a batter
2 tbsp lard or fat
Bake at 450


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

oldgaredneck said:


> Down here, that stuff will get you shot, quick!!!:bash:


She asked for easy; not good.
It's fine in our neck of the woods.
So, shut my mouth!
We're not that far south.
Go on and shoot if you should.


----------



## Katrina26 (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks for the replies!

We don't have any cornmeal mixes up here in Finland, it's not really caught on since corn can't be grown here unless in green houses. They market cornmeal here as corn porridge..so that's interesting lol!

In GA all the Jiffy cornbread mixes have buggies in them (can't remember the names) so we don't buy them. The stores have bad problems with moths.

Kat


----------



## IMContrary (Sep 22, 2004)

how come no one mentioned using bacon grease in their cornbread? I thought that was a must have??? my mama always said there were three things essential to good corn bread: white corn meal, a cast iron skillet and bacon grease! LOL


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

She was a wise woman your mama was. No bacon? Why not just skip the cornmeal too? Do ya'll also skip the ham hocks or a ham bone in your beans? Is nothing sacred?


IMContrary said:


> how come no one mentioned using bacon grease in their cornbread? I thought that was a must have??? my mama always said there were three things essential to good corn bread: white corn meal, a cast iron skillet and bacon grease! LOL


----------



## YounGrey (Jun 7, 2007)

Della Mae's Cornbread -
http://homesteadingrecipes.blogspot.com/2007/11/della-maes-cornbread.html


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I make cornbread without buttermilk all the time. I just put some cornmeal in the bowl, add an egg, add milk to make soupy and pour into a hot skillet coated with shortening. Turns out great every time.


----------



## Wildwood Flower (Aug 26, 2006)

Oggie said:


>


I love Jiffy! It's just DH & me, and it's so easy. I always add a can of whole kernel corn, or some frozen corn. Maybe a couple tsp.'s of sugar.

Sometimes some green chiles.

Sometimes some shredded cheese.

I like it baked in an iron skillet, or in muffin cups--sprayed with no-stick cooking spray. I like it crispy on the outside and chewy on the inside--not too dry.


----------

